# P. japonica?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I picked up a hanging plant in beautiful shape yesterday at Lowes, the tag saya Peperomia japonica. I've been reading on here that it's mislabeled and is really something else. I'll have to get a pic but do these attach themselves while they grow or do they need to be planted in soil? I was thinking about splitting it up into several pots to get more of it going.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

You bought a plant, and you THINK is mislabeled bc people on Dendro say it is?


a picture would help

if it is a peperomia, you can divide it up into smaller pots quite easily


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I may be that culprit...I have worked at Lowes for several springs and one of the responsibilites is to care for the indoor plants. In this area the supplier for a lot of those plants is Angel Plants...and I have been amused several times by the mislabeling issue. At Home Depot here now they don't even put names on the tags...so I advised Googling the plant name given to double check...because there is a lot of difference in trying to grow Pepperomia and other plants that are more suited for either the outdoors, or for a dry environment. Go online and read some of the comments about Angel plants...


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the plant I bought. I was confused on how the label says the plant origins are Tropical America and Japan. Aren't they two different climates?


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's peperomia japonica
the idiots who wrote the label probably just miswrote the fact.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

can you put cuttings in the tank to root or do they have to be in soil?


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

It should root easily in the vivarium. You've got enough to experiment a bit eh!  

Try this: Get a 1 gallon zip lock bag, and chop a couple of mature, long vines out of your basket. Put them in the bag, spray it down, and seal it. Leave it in a west facing window for a week or so. It should root vigorously. Then transplant it to your vivarium. 

Dan


----------

